

Rack + Javascript = Jack - dhotson
http://github.com/JackDanger/jack/tree/master

======
briansmith
I'd prefer a FastCGI/SCGI and/or WSGI/Rack interface to Javascript that
doesn't require Python or Ruby wrappers.

~~~
dhotson
That's a fair point.. but I think Ruby and Javascript seem like such good
friends, they go so well together.

